

AWS Lambda – Run Java Code in Response to Events - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-lambda-update-run-java-code-in-response-to-events/

======
bosky101
and this from an AWS job posting 6 months ago...

    
    
        CORTEX is our next generation platform that handles real-time 
        financial data flows and notifications. Our stateless event
        driven compute engine for dynamic data transforms is built entirely 
        in Clojure and is crucial to our ability to provide a highly 
        agile response to financial events.
        Our technology stack: Clojure, JVM, AWS tools, Sable
    

via [https://lispjobs.wordpress.com/2014/11/25/clojure-
software-d...](https://lispjobs.wordpress.com/2014/11/25/clojure-software-
development-engineers-amazon-com/) discussion here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8664989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8664989)

------
deegles
I'm working with Lambda on a personal project. It has so much potential that
will be unlocked once more languages are available. For reference, executing
one function 30 million times at 100ms per execution costs about $18.

------
ramon
neat! Interesting for high-load tasks. But regularly in day-to-day JS is so
much easier to work with :).

